# Avaria em la crosse ws3650



## thunderboy (23 Set 2014 às 00:45)

Boas,
Ao fim de 2 anos a "negligenciar" a minha pobre estação, finalmente decidi recomeçar a montagem num local mais apropriado e eis que me deparei com o seguinte problema. Após mudança de baterias dos sensores (termo-higrómetro+anemómetro/pluviómetro), a consola da estação não indicava a recepção de quaisquer sinais por parte de ambos, mesmo seguindo várias instruções que encontrei online. Como tal, gostaria de saber,se possível, se há alguma solução para este problema que não involva a compra de novos sensores (se for realmente necessário procederei a compra). O objectivo incluiria disponibilização dos dados online, visto que esta área imediatamente a sul da Serra d'Aire e Candeeiros tem pouca cobertura de estações.
Obrigado.


----------

